# weg nach bad ems ?



## karmakiller (21. Juni 2005)

hallo, 
kann mir mal jemand helfen und mir genau beschreiben, wie ich von Koblenz aus durch die Wälder lahnlinksseitig nach Bad Ems komme ? 
hab es heute über die Horchheimer Höhe versucht, aber irgendwie bin ich rund um die Gneisenau-Kaserne scheinbar nur im Kreis gefahren
bin nachher in Arzheim gelandet, hab zwischendrin wirklich die Orientierung verloren
im Stadtwald kenne ich mich sehr gut aus, auf der rechten Rheinseite so gut wie gar nicht

wäre nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte


----------



## godzilla71 (21. Juni 2005)

hola !
also , für das was du vor hast solltest du tunlichst lahn-rechtsseitig fahren (linksseitig gehts richtung braubach den berg hoch), aber das hast du ja auch getan, wenn du in arzheim rausgekommen bis. also, du solltest in lahnstein an der deines-bruchmüller kaserne oder in pfaffendorf an der gneisenau-kaserne zu schmittenhöhe fahren. dann gehts über den lahnhöhenweg oberhalb der B schlagmichtot parallel zur Lahn entlang. du fährst dann quasi über die gesamte schmittenhöhe bis in den arenberger wald. den fährst du bis zum golfplatz denzerheide, wo du sowohl über die straße als auch durch den wald ab nach ems düsen kannst.

fährst du ab und an in der dienstagsgruppe ab bahnhofsstraße mit? dann könnte ich dir das ein bisschen plastischer erzählen.

gruß stefan (silber-weisses godzilla hardtail)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ede (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Koblenz --> Bienenhorntal (oder so ähnlich, ist ausgeschildert als Rheinsteig (blaue Symbole)), dann rechts auf den Rheinhöhenweg, diesen folgen bis er auf den Lahnhöhenweg trifft, diesen nach links einfach folgen bis Bad Ems. Strecke ist zwar höhenmeterlastig aber recht schön. 

Ruhige Teervariante:
Natürlich kannst Du auch von Koblenz über die Panzerstraße bis Eitelborn, dann an der Sporkenburg vorbei und nach Ems abfahren.


----------



## karmakiller (22. Juni 2005)

Ede schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Koblenz --> Bienenhorntal (oder so ähnlich, ist ausgeschildert als Rheinsteig (blaue Symbole)), dann rechts auf den Rheinhöhenweg, diesen folgen bis er auf den Lahnhöhenweg trifft, diesen nach links einfach folgen bis Bad Ems. Strecke ist zwar höhenmeterlastig aber recht schön.
> 
> ...



hi, 
ja solche Rheinsteigsymbole habe ich gesehen, bin aber nicht das Bienhorntal hoch, sondern die Alte Heerstraße 
was ich dann nicht gefunden habe, war der Rheinhöhen- und der Lahnhöhenweg 
hatte alte Karte mit, aber da ich irgendwann gar nicht mehr wußte WO ich war, hab ich da völlig die Orientierung verloren...
ich hab dort auch jegliche Schilder vermisst - da sieht es im Stadtwald meiner  Meinung nach besser aus 
das höhenmeterlastige soll so sein    dafür kann man dann ja wunderbar gemütlich an der Lahn zurückfahren 

fahre übrigens nicht in der Dienstagsgruppe mit
danke euch beiden schon mal für die Hinweise


----------



## peter32 (22. Juni 2005)

Schöner als die Variante vom Rheinsteig auf den Rheinhöhenweg zu wechseln ist es, dem Rheinsteig bis zur Schutzhütte "Ruppertsklamm" zu folgen und von dort aus den Lahnhöhenweg bis kurz vor Fachbach zu fahren. Bevor der Lahnhöhenweg nach Fachbach abfällt, kann man nach links noch einmal Höhe gewinnen und zunächst über Waldwege, später über einen Pfad durch das Fachbachtal fahren, der unmittelbar den Lahnhöhenweg nach Bad Ems wieder erreicht.


----------



## karmakiller (6. Juli 2005)

ich verfahre mich dort oben trotz Karte immer   
ich finde da weder den Lahnhöhenweg noch sonst was, da sind so viele Weggabelungen und Abzweigungen , aber wirklich NULL Schilder   
da lobe ich mir doch den Koblenzer Stadtwald 

bin heute das Bienhorn hoch gefahren, das war super (hab ich auch gut gefunden) und bin dann oben mehrmals im Kreis gefahren, schließlich bin ich dann die Panzerstraße gafahren, das war ganz schön (jetzt habe ich wenigestens mal den Golfplatz gesehen    ) - aber lieber fahre ich natürlich durch den Wald

diese zahlreichen Schilder die dort überall rumstehen "Achtung Militärisches Sperrgebiet" , "Achtung bei roter Fahne Lebensgefahr" "Durchfahrt verboten"usw. fand ich nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend , kam mir teilweise vor wie ein Eindringling 

ist die Bundeswehr dort denn überhaupt noch so aktiv ? weiß da jemand näheres ?


----------



## godzilla71 (6. Juli 2005)

hola ! ja, da warst du schon recht nah dran am lahnhöhenweg. 

also, zuerst mal zu den militärschildern: da oben passiert im prinzip nicht mehr viel. ab und an fährt mal ein olivgrüner lkw über die schotterpassagen, aber manöver, schiessübungen etc. hab ich schon seit jahren nicht mehr gehört (ich wohne luftlinie 1-2 km davon). 

zum lahnhöhenweg: fahr doch mal an der flugabwehr (großer platz oberhalb pfaffendorf/bienhorntal) über die panzerstraße rüber und dann auf den schotterwegen nach rechts und bergab den schildern "schutzhütte rupertsklamm" nach. von dieser schutzhütte aus nimm den weg halblinks bergauf (wanderweg b3) - das ist der lahnhöhenweg.den kannst du fahren bis du in fachbach an der lahn rauskommst. von dort geht wiederum ein waldweg hoch, der im arenberger wald gegenüber dem golfplatz rauskommt.

auch schön ist der weg zum "aussichtsturm lichterkopf", da gibt sehr nette steigungen, wo das vorderrad richtig leicht wird. 

prinzipiell ist das gebiet gar nicht so groß, bei Unsicherheit einfach die Wege ausprobieren, weit verfahren kann man sich da nicht, das läuft ganz automatisch irgendwie immer im kreis.


----------



## karmakiller (6. Juli 2005)

godzilla71 schrieb:
			
		

> hola ! ja, da warst du schon recht nah dran am lahnhöhenweg.
> 
> also, zuerst mal zu den militärschildern: da oben passiert im prinzip nicht mehr viel. ab und an fährt mal ein olivgrüner lkw über die schotterpassagen, aber manöver, schiessübungen etc. hab ich schon seit jahren nicht mehr gehört (ich wohne luftlinie 1-2 km davon).


gut zu wissen, das beruhigt mich wirklich   



> zum lahnhöhenweg: fahr doch mal an der flugabwehr (großer platz oberhalb pfaffendorf/bienhorntal) über die panzerstraße rüber und dann auf den schotterwegen nach rechts und bergab den schildern "schutzhütte rupertsklamm" nach. von dieser schutzhütte aus nimm den weg halblinks bergauf (wanderweg b3) - das ist der lahnhöhenweg.den kannst du fahren bis du in fachbach an der lahn rauskommst. von dort geht wiederum ein waldweg hoch, der im arenberger wald gegenüber dem golfplatz rauskommt.
> 
> 
> > prinzipiell ist das gebiet gar nicht so groß, bei Unsicherheit einfach die Wege ausprobieren, weit verfahren kann man sich da nicht, *das läuft ganz automatisch irgendwie immer im kreis.*
> ...


----------



## godzilla71 (7. Juli 2005)

die hütte ruppertsklamm liegt am ende einer längeren abfahrt auf halber höhe zwischen lahn und schmittenhöhe - quasi am oberen ende der klamm. ist recht groß mit entsprechendem grillplatz direkt davor. außerdem fließt ein kleiner bach von dort aus direkt in die klamm - wäre dir bestimmt aufgefallen. 
vor der hütte ist eine große "waldkreuzung" mit schildern richtung allerheiligenberg, lichterkopf sowie den lahnhöhenweg-wanderwegen.

falls das alles zu verwirrend ist - fahr doch mal mit in der dienstagsgruppe, ab und zu fahren wir auch mal dort bzw. können es mal einrichten. treffpunkt 18.15 ecke löhrstraße, logischerweise immer dienstags (daher dienstagsgruppe   )


----------



## karmakiller (7. Juli 2005)

danke für die Infos    - werde mein Glück bei meiner nächsten Tour nochmal versuchen 

habe noch 2 Fragen:
kann man die Ruppertsklamm per Bike befahren ? oder geht das nur bis zur Hütte ? 

und:
darf man das Bienhorntal mit dem Bike fahren ? unten am Eingang ist ja so ein Drehkreuz - das Fahrrad passt natürlich durch - aber sieht es auch der Förster gerne ? Spuren waren natürlich reichlich vorhanden - aber ich habe keine Lust auf Streß


----------



## godzilla71 (7. Juli 2005)

zum thema ruppertsklamm. wenn man von der schutzhütte aus rechts richtung parkplatz allerheiligenberg fährt, geht es nach ca. 1-2 km links runter auf einen wanderweg runter nach lahnstein. ist aber nicht die eigentliche klamm. technisch gute jungs würden das auch als coolen singletrail bezeichnen, ich selbst steige das ein oder andere mal und schiebe dann lieber ... prinzipiell geht es aber, wenn man kein problem mit engen 180° kehren in starkem gefälle hat.
die richtige klamm selbst ist mit dem rad eigentlich nicht zu fahren, z.T. ist der weg auch für fussgänger mit stahlseilen gesichert und oft nass und rutschig (halt mit moos auf den steinen).

zum bienhorntal: keine ahnung ob es offiziell verboten ist. meine perönliche meinung: man sollte sich nicht alles verbieten lassen. und konditionell fitte förster auf einem mtb hab ich noch keine gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (7. Juli 2005)

godzilla71 schrieb:
			
		

> zum bienhorntal: keine ahnung ob es offiziell verboten ist. meine perönliche meinung: man sollte sich nicht alles verbieten lassen. und konditionell fitte förster auf einem mtb hab ich noch keine gesehen



da hast du natürlich Recht, sehe ich genauso 
bin ja auch durchgefahren - war auch noch ein anderer Fahrradfahrer unterwegs - wollte nur so prinzipiell wissen ob das so ein "Streitbereich" ist 
vor einiger Zeit gabs ja im Koblenzer Stadtwald bezüglich Biker / Förster / wer darf wo fahren einiges an Diskussion 
und da unten am "Eingang" halt dieses Drehkreuz war, wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen obs da besondere Konflikte gibt


----------



## karmakiller (11. Juli 2005)

Hi Godzilla   
ich habe gestern den Lahnhöhenweg gefunden   
habe es so gemacht, wie du es beschrieben hast : geschotterter Weg bei diesem Flugplatz und bin dann halt Richtung Fachbach und zurück den Lahnhöhenweg nach Lahnstein - die Steigungen machen dem Namen des Weges doch alle Ehre - aber schön wars !!
somit hab ich auch die Schutzhütte Ruppertsklamm und auch den von dir angesprochenen Singletrail kennengelernt   bin da auch fahrend / schiebend runter - vor allem weil Sonntag und gutes Wetter war und  keine Lust auf Begegnung mit Wanderern hatte - man kommt dann aber nur unten an der Bundesstraße raus , oder ? 

kann man auch von diesem Parkplatz an diesem Kloster Allerheiligenberg einfach zurück nach Koblenz ?

also danke für deine Hilfe - jetzt kenn ich mich wieder ein Stück besser aus in Koblenz und Umgebung und habe eine weitere sehr schöne Strecke entdeckt


----------



## godzilla71 (12. Juli 2005)

moin moin ... 
ja, der schnellste weg zurück nach koblenz ist natürlich auch gleichzeitig der langweiligste. vom allerheiligenberg immer bergab, dann kommst du in niederlahnstein ungefähr gegenüber vom "laufrad" raus ... d.h. dann kannst du an den rhein und dann weiter über horcheim, pfaffendorf nach KO.
2. Möglichkeit (sicher schöner): zurück zur hütte "ruppertsklamm", 150°  scharf links steil bergauf richtung lichterkopf, von dort aus über die panzerstraße ins bienhorntal und runter nach pfaffendorf ...

was fährst du für ein radel ? vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im wald ...
gruß stefan


----------

